# Kent



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2016)

Anybody about tuesday or wednesday for a knock?

Have school run first thing tuesday, but no restrictions on time other than that.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 5, 2016)

Can't believe you've got away with that title!

#spicseversRus...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Can't believe you've got away with that title!

#spicseversRus...
		
Click to expand...

#lostonme


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2016)

Don't know if you can venture over the border into Sussex but I am off on Tuesday and might be able to fit a game in at Cooden in the afternoon?
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2016)

I take it that's a "No" then?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I take it that's a "No" then?


Click to expand...

Mornining!

sorry, didn't spot your first message. 

Probabky a blessing as I got roped into sweet woods and got two holes down and called in for the monsoon!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Mornining!

sorry, didn't spot your first message. 

Probabky a blessing as I got roped into sweet woods and got two holes down and called in for the monsoon!
		
Click to expand...

Ah Swampwoods.
A hidden gem.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Ah Swampwoods.
A hidden gem.


Click to expand...

I played there yesterday. Thought it was lovely. Not a fan?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I played there yesterday. Thought it was lovely. Not a fan?
		
Click to expand...


As they say in France...... "Track le Goat"


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			As they say in France...... "Track le Goat"
		
Click to expand...

Well I can't wait to play cooden then. I must play in some proper fields coz I thought it was a nice course....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Well I can't wait to play cooden then. I must play in some proper fields coz I thought it was a nice course....
		
Click to expand...

Like a swamp during the Winter and bone hard during the Summer. And some stupid (and I really do mean stupid) holes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Like a swamp during the Winter and bone hard during the Summer. And some stupid (and I really do mean stupid) holes.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was pretty firm I'll give you that. I thought most of the holes made you think about your tee shot. Although the downhill par 5 was a free hit for stable ford points.


----------



## IanM (Jun 9, 2016)

Where are you saying is a swamp in winter etc etc

Playing Cooden Beach tomorrow....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2016)

IanM said:



			Where are you saying is a swamp in winter etc etc

Playing Cooden Beach tomorrow....
		
Click to expand...

You will be very pleased with the condition of Cooden at the moment. It's stunning.
But stay out of the rough (I still haven't had a reply from the secretary yet )


----------

